
Corporate Gibberish Generator (2004) - vinchuco
http://www.andrewdavidson.com/gibberish/
======
Animats
Is there a version of this for generating initial coin offerings?

------
bastijn
>Think world-class. Think turn-key. Think B2B2C. But don't think all three at
the same time.

In generic, I see multiple versions of x,y,z, but not at the same time. Those
last words really work marketing magic.

------
Franciscouzo
Looks pretty similar to this [0], which I rewrote in Python [1] for fun.

[0] [http://cbsg.sf.net/](http://cbsg.sf.net/)

[1]
[https://github.com/franciscouzo/corporate_bullshit](https://github.com/franciscouzo/corporate_bullshit)

------
dentemple
>We think that most reality-based portals use far too much XForms, and not
enough Python.

I agree.

~~~
emmelaich
Haha. I got ..

> _...portals use far too much Python, and not enough PNG._

------
deusum
I'm reminded of Hemmingway,

"Poor Faulkner. Does he really think big emotions come from big words?"

------
0xfeeddeadbeef
This [0] will help you in deciphering.

[0]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3491.The_Dictionary_of_C...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3491.The_Dictionary_of_Corporate_Bullshit)

------
sheldor
I'm pretty sure there is a similar version for modern trash talk (agile
methodologies, scrum, growth mindsets e.t.c) but I can't seem to find it.

Does anyone remember?

------
bitwize
C-f decisioning

Nothing. Too bad, I love that one.

I don't think I've heard "bricks-and-clicks" since the 90s though. Good one.

------
bitwize
> The innovative bandwidth factor is innovative.

And Longcat is long!

------
snambi
oh my god... this is really hilarious.

